# 2005/6 Frontier SE KC - dash speakers; size confirmed?



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

Since my truck came with the standard AM/FM/CD with 4 speakers, I just bought the Sony CDX-GT200 to replace the factory HU (need that aux input for the iPod!), and am thinking to replace the front door 6x9s and rear door 6.5s soon. I usually order from Crutchfield since they are awesome about including install kits and wiring harnesses for what they sell (usually for free), including adapters for speakers should your vehicle need them.

So, the question is: I would like to install something in the empty dash speaker locations underneath the grilles. They look like standard 3.5" speakers would fit there, but after searcing I have not located anyone who has successfully installed aftermarket speakers in those locations (which are empty for me at this time in my truck). I could fab a few small brackets and install 1" tweeters there, but if a fulll 3.5" speaker will fit (or certain models due to width/depth), I would rather go that route.

Anyone?


----------



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

My CC Le had the Fosgate package in it. I removes the tweeters in those spots and fab up some brackets to hold my high end Alpine units.
The speakers looked like they were 3.5" but I replaced them with 1" units.
The bracket was easy to fab up out of Plastic or very this wood or even metal of some sort.
The improvement in sound quality was huge as the speakers were no more than just nissan issue quality.
I can measure what I removed if you need me to?


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

I have and '05 Pathfinder and have also replaced the front & rear door speakers... I would like to replace the dash tweeters also... I think they are the same as the Frontier... How do you remove the grill and/or get to the speakers?... Which speakers would you recommend?... See my pics. below for the door speaker info... Thanks..........Triffid

p/s Mine came with the Bose system


----------



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

I used a plastic puddy knife to just pry up on the edge of the grill.
It came out easily,
You will need an angled phillips screw driver (with a 90 degree bend) to remove the speakers.
I would recommend spending as much as you can afford on the speakers.
The Alpine's that I used were part of a pair of component set that was about $200 for the set.
I have yet to replace the door speakers but I may to see if there is a difference there as well
Did you notice a huge difference in sound when you replaced tha Bose stuff in your's?


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

earl1z19 said:


> I used a plastic puddy knife to just pry up on the edge of the grill.
> It came out easily,
> You will need an angled phillips screw driver (with a 90 degree bend) to remove the speakers.
> I would recommend spending as much as you can afford on the speakers.
> ...


earl1z19...
Thanks for the info!... I was having trouble finding Alpine tweeters... There was a hugh difference (good) after the speaker change... But the tweeters need to be changed out and possibly the sub... Thanks again.........Triffid


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the 2005 (and most likely, 2006) Xterra/Pathfinder/Frontier all have the same dash setup (insofar as speakers). I know the Xterra and Frontier do - they are identical.

I ended up not getting anything as an audio upgrade but the factory AM/FM/CD with 4 speakers since I was going to replace the HU and all the speakers anyway (including adding some dash tweeters). Seemed pointless to spend a grand on a package where I was going to not use the equipment, but just replace it.

Anyway, I found out that the Infinity Reference 1011t was a very nice fit for the stock dash locations in my 2006 Frontier SE. I popped the grilles off with a tiny flathead, and measured the hole diameter. Looks like exactly 2 inches, so a 3.5" would not fit in there. I ended up talking to a guy at another forum and he suggested the Inifinitys since they come with a unique "starfish" mounting system to make those tweeters fit in many factory dash openings. I then ordered them - should be here Monday according to UPS tracking. I am also installing one of the newer Sony CDX-GT200 heads so I can use the iPon in there. The only thing left is to replace the stock front (6x9) and rear (6.5) door speakers. They actually sound pretty decent (nice bass, actually), they are just lacking in treble of course, and the soundstage is not near what it needs to be, so I am hoping the Infinity tweeters will solve that. Was looking at a smaller sub for the back king cab, but the bass is sufficient for me at this time. I wonder if anyone has custom-made a small enclosure for a King Cab between the rear jump seats? I really don't want to impede those seats, and directly between them seems like a perfect place for a single 8" or 10" in a smaller enclosure. Perhaps soon....



Triffid said:


> I have and '05 Pathfinder and have also replaced the front & rear door speakers... I would like to replace the dash tweeters also... I think they are the same as the Frontier... How do you remove the grill and/or get to the speakers?... Which speakers would you recommend?... See my pics. below for the door speaker info... Thanks..........Triffid
> 
> p/s Mine came with the Bose system


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

FrontierJourney said:


> I think the 2005 (and most likely, 2006) Xterra/Pathfinder/Frontier all have the same dash setup (insofar as speakers). I know the Xterra and Frontier do - they are identical.
> 
> I ended up not getting anything as an audio upgrade but the factory AM/FM/CD with 4 speakers since I was going to replace the HU and all the speakers anyway (including adding some dash tweeters). Seemed pointless to spend a grand on a package where I was going to not use the equipment, but just replace it.
> 
> Anyway, I found out that the Infinity Reference 1011t was a very nice fit for the stock dash locations in my 2006 Frontier SE. I popped the grilles off with a tiny flathead, and measured the hole diameter. Looks like exactly 2 inches, so a 3.5" would not fit in there. I ended up talking to a guy at another forum and he suggested the Inifinitys since they come with a unique "starfish" mounting system to make those tweeters fit in many factory dash openings. I then ordered them - should be here Monday according to UPS tracking. I am also installing one of the newer Sony CDX-GT200 heads so I can use the iPon in there. The only thing left is to replace the stock front (6x9) and rear (6.5) door speakers. They actually sound pretty decent (nice bass, actually), they are just lacking in treble of course, and the soundstage is not near what it needs to be, so I am hoping the Infinity tweeters will solve that. Was looking at a smaller sub for the back king cab, but the bass is sufficient for me at this time. I wonder if anyone has custom-made a small enclosure for a King Cab between the rear jump seats? I really don't want to impede those seats, and directly between them seems like a perfect place for a single 8" or 10" in a smaller enclosure. Perhaps soon....


Thanks bro!!!.........Triffid


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Next week...*

I will reply again in this thread next week once the Infinity tweeters come in and I install them - will have pics too. This looks like a perfect dash tweeter solution - hope so!!!



Triffid said:


> Thanks bro!!!.........Triffid


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Nice PF!!!*

Hey Triffid,

Nice PF pics - very cool ride. I am thinking about some of the same mods like you and others have done, like a custom exhaust and a nice CAI. Later on - first order of business is to get the audio in shape!

To get your dash speaker grilles off, just pry them off with a putty knife or a steak knife - they come right off. These Infinity tweets should do the job nicely once they come in. Nissan must use a very custom tweeter in those locations (even with the Fosgate package), since the opening is exactly 2 inches - ahve never seen a speaker with those exact dimensions. Perhaps they use a spacer than is 2 inches and just standard tweeters....

Happy thanksgiving - off to roast a turkey now.....it's 6:00am here and I've got 20 people to feed :cheers: 



Triffid said:


> Thanks bro!!!.........Triffid


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Iv'e got those*

I put those very tweeters in my 05 Frontier KC. They work well so you made a good choice.

One of the mounts they come with is a plastic triangular piece that you drop the tweeter into. It won't mount to any of the trucks speakers holes. So I trimmed the legs to sit on the openings ledge. I got a tube of silicon a squirted some on the end of each leg and sat the tweeter on the opening. Once dry it holds the little guys nice and tight. Silicon and duct tape, man's best friend.

I'm using the factory head unit with alpines in the front and rear doors. I also spliced into the rear speaker wires and added a subwoofer under the passenger seat. The sub under the seat add decent bass. However it lacks the punch of a space eater sub setup, but I'd rather have my space. Good Luck.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the tip on the Infinity tweeter setup you have - I may end up doing the exact same thing. I use silicone for just about anything, so I hear the tube opening now...

Out of curiousity, which sub are you using under your passenger seat? I have looked at that, and the Kenwood WooX sub is probably the only one I can fit under there. Like you, I don't want to give up space in the cab area where the jump seats are. I considered building a custom enclosure for between the jump seats (using an 8" Kicker Solobaric), and I may still do that. It's been about 10 years since I builf a nice MDF sub box, so I may be a little rusty.

The factory system actually has a decent amount of bass (for such factory paper-cone speakers), which surprised me a bit. Heck, if I add the tweeters and that takes care of the highs and the front sounstage, I may not even do a sub for now. But, if I get the itch, would like to know my options with as little intrusion into the factory space as possible.

Perhaps a Kicker 18" with a JL Audio 500W amp in the bed :hal: Had that in a 1991 Hardbody, but I had to cut the bed into the cab with a recip. saw. There's no way I am doing that to this much nicer truck....




Mulligan22 said:


> I put those very tweeters in my 05 Frontier KC. They work well so you made a good choice.
> 
> One of the mounts they come with is a plastic triangular piece that you drop the tweeter into. It won't mount to any of the trucks speakers holes. So I trimmed the legs to sit on the openings ledge. I got a tube of silicon a squirted some on the end of each leg and sat the tweeter on the opening. Once dry it holds the little guys nice and tight. Silicon and duct tape, man's best friend.
> 
> I'm using the factory head unit with alpines in the front and rear doors. I also spliced into the rear speaker wires and added a subwoofer under the passenger seat. The sub under the seat add decent bass. However it lacks the punch of a space eater sub setup, but I'd rather have my space. Good Luck.


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sub*

I'm using the Clarion sub. I has a 7" driver. If your looking at the Crutchfield catalog you'll see it on the same page as the Kenwood. It fit under the seat with no problems. I used velcro on the bottom of it to keep it in place. It grabs the carpet. It took some time fiddling with the crossover switch and volume control on the sub and fader control on the Nissan headunit to get the best sound from this setup. Hint: Don;t use the lowest setting on the sub.

I understand the Kenwood is a better unit, but I was unaware of it when I bought the Clarion. The Kenwood has a sub and passive radiator the Clarion just a sub and tuned port. 

You'll need two power sources for the Clarion. A switched hot and constant hot. I spliced into a switched hot off the back of the headunit and found a constant under the dash on the left side of the console.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Very nice...*

Found that Clario unit - thanks! Glad it fits under the seat. Still undecided on the Kenwood or even this unit. Luckily I will have a sub-preout soon since I am replacing the factory head unit, so no problems there. I have already run a constant hot direct from the battery (couldn't resist) for anything I will add in the future, but have not tapped into the glovebox fusebox for a switched hot to turn the unit (any unit) on. We will see soon.

Thanks again for the tip on the Calrion - good to know there is more than one choice for that very shallow under-seat area.



Mulligan22 said:


> I'm using the Clarion sub. I has a 7" driver. If your looking at the Crutchfield catalog you'll see it on the same page as the Kenwood. It fit under the seat with no problems. I used velcro on the bottom of it to keep it in place. It grabs the carpet. It took some time fiddling with the crossover switch and volume control on the sub and fader control on the Nissan headunit to get the best sound from this setup. Hint: Don;t use the lowest setting on the sub.
> 
> I understand the Kenwood is a better unit, but I was unaware of it when I bought the Clarion. The Kenwood has a sub and passive radiator the Clarion just a sub and tuned port.
> 
> You'll need two power sources for the Clarion. A switched hot and constant hot. I spliced into a switched hot off the back of the headunit and found a constant under the dash on the left side of the console.


----------

